# how much pork shoulder for 60 guys?



## billbfoot (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm helping host a craft beer tasting party and have been asked to provide pulled pork sandwiches.  I plan on smoking Boston butts but am wondering about how much to get.  I have an MES 30" and 40" and have access to a buddy/neighbor's 40".  We are expecting 60 men to attend the party.  Was thinking of serving pulled pork sandwiches on white bread, different BBQ sauces, pickles, onions, and a couple of sides (potato salad, cole slaw, etc.).  Does anyone have a recommendation on how many pounds of meat I should get?  Obviously, I'd like all the cuts to be around the same size (I was thinking 8 to 10 pounds each), so that I can time everything right.  And obviously I'll end up discarding some of the more fatty, inedible pieces of meat as I pull it... I'm guessing 25 to 30%.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Billbfoot, I'm only guessing, but but I"m leaning toward 3 or 4 10-lb butts. 60 family members would be one thing, but 60 guys AND beer tasting.... I'm not sure if it matters how much you make - it'll all be gone before you know it!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 7, 2012)

Figure you'll have half the weight after it's cooked to perfection, and you want to serve 60 hungry guys that are drinking beer and at about a 1/4-1/3 pound a sammie right?

60 pounds green weight will yield 30 Lbs finished pork,  or about 1/2 Lb per person. some will eat more some will eat less.  .

I've never done it but that's what I've been told. Best to cook to much and take home  the leftovers and freeze it then to come up short.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd go 1/2 lb per person.


----------



## sprky (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been picking a gals mind that carers here, and she has told me with a 1 meat meal figure 1# per person uncooked weight.


----------



## billbfoot (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  That's in the ballpark of what I was thinking.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2012)

Having been a caterer I have a suggestion for you. Do not use bread. It is a pain to deal with for that many guys. Use rolls or burger buns. You can get a nice 6oz portion on one and you wont have to deal with bread tearing or falling apart on you.  

Here is how I used to calculate for an event like this. Most guys are going to eat one sandwich and sides. So I figured 90 to compensate for the guys who would eat 2  so 

90 X 6oz = 540oz % 16oz=33.75 or 34 # finished 

You will loose about 40% in cooking and fat so you need to start with 60# which will yield 36# finished so you have a cushion 

Hope this helps


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the more important question is when/where is this Beer/BBQ fest taking place? I'm excellent at tasting both beer and bbq and would like to take this opportunity to offer my services completely free of charge.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 8, 2012)

Scarbelly gave you good info, filling in the spaces...

"Standard" amount depends on locale and more on type of serve. If you are in the south tend to expect bigger pulled pork sandwiches. 3 oz is a small sandwich for a hamburger bun, 4 oz a generous one, 6 oz a larger bun or half of a 12" French roll, and generally 1 oz per inch of French roll. I suggest using using something to keep the portion size consistent, some use ice cream scoops.

For adults a quarter pound of cooked meat per person is too small, may for kids ok. For women 6 oz is ok, and 8 oz for guys.  For Boston butt, figure about 30% - 35% waste, and for whole shoulders figure 40% - 45% depending on leanness and the way you trim.

Also I agree with Scarbelly about the bread, use rolls or buns.  Plus a nice slaw and BBQ sauce and you have killer sandwich.

Enjoy


----------



## clyde79 (Feb 8, 2012)

12 to13 guys show up for beer and horseshoes on mon nights i bring an 8-9 lb before smoked and i have never had extra if that helps


----------

